# Jamba Juice causes problems



## Guest (Mar 3, 2001)

I get really bloated and have a lot of gas if I drink a Jamba Juice(tm). Why would this cause gas? It's suppose to be healthy! Strawberries, apple juice, bananas, and nonfat yogurt blended up; yet it causes my body so much harm! What's going on? Has anyone else experienced this?


----------



## Fille (Nov 4, 2000)

are you sure that you are not lactose intolerant? yogurt would do that to you if you were.also...my mother has a BIG problem with bananas...next time you go to jamba juice...order a non-dairy smoothie...they have them! if you still have problems...order a smoothie without the banana..


----------



## Fille (Nov 4, 2000)

also...i know that a lot of people with IBS have problems with unpeeled raw apples...gassy, etc...i dont know if apple juice would do that to you...but it is worth a try to eliminate that as well. see...there are a lot of potential culprits in a jamba juice smoothie...one other thing...maybe the supplements?


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2001)

Hmmm... maybe it's a combo of the apples and bananas, because I don't normally have a problem with dairies unless I eat/drink them late at night. I didn't have any supplements added either. Thanks for the feedback. I'll test the banana and apple theory. However, I'm still convinced that there's so much more to it than diet. Hormone changes seem to be a major culprit as well many other factors. (I just love how complicated this IBS thing is. Not only that, but everyone has slightly different symptoms-- diarrhea vs. constipation, discomfort at night vs. discomfort in the morning, etc. etc... the list goes on)V


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Apple juice has a goodly amount of sorbitol in it and that can cause diarrhea and gas in some people (even without IBS).Healthy doesn't mean it won't cause GI upset. Beans are healthy and the musical fruit. The more you eat the more you toot.K.------------------I have no financial, academic, or any other stake in any commercial product mentioned by me.My story and what worked for me in greatly easing my IBS: http://www.ibsgroup.org/ubb/Forum17/HTML/000015.html [This message has been edited by kmottus (edited 03-02-2001).]


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2001)

That stuff is death for me. I don't know why but it is. DEATH!


----------



## no_va (Feb 20, 2001)

That's interesting about the Jambas. I haven't had any problems with them. I get mine without the sherbert or yogurt and substitute extra fruit.


----------



## jane93 (Jan 21, 2000)

Boy..you are right..Jamba juice kills







me. It makes my belly swell and then worse...but if I make my own smoothies I am fine.I think they actually put sugar or another sweetner like high fructose corn syrup in them as well as fruit..I did ask them once and they had a "special mix" they used in them. Ask them and you may find the same thing..they are even sweeter than a home made smoothie...which make them all the more addictive. Jane[This message has been edited by jane93 (edited 03-02-2001).]


----------

